# Alpha 1200 Server with FreeBSD 6.4



## honeymak (Apr 23, 2009)

hi folks,

i have successfully installed FreeBSD 6.4 on the oldies "DEC" Alpha 1200 server

i am a FreeBSD newbie as well
just hoping to tell folks that works
and em.......if possible.........i maybe able to help test compiling stuff in it.......but......
as u know.........it's a time consuming process........

and i don't know much about FreeBSD commands.......:r


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

Unfortunately as of 7.0 support for the Alpha processor was dropped

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/alpha.html

But I'm sure you'll have fun with 6.4 though :e


----------



## honeymak (Apr 24, 2009)

yes........and i m already facing some broken pkg
T.T.......thinking if i would continue to play with that old hardware


----------



## honeymak (Apr 24, 2009)

seems other *BSD install cd can't boot my Mylex DAC960P controller
T.T.....can't even install


----------



## mk (Apr 24, 2009)

stop using multiple dots like " .... " - it's irritating


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> stop using multiple dots like " .... " - it's irritating



I do it all the time....


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

there's a place for suspension points... and there is NetBSD which afaik works on Alpha


----------

